# First smoked fatty yesterday



## barhorst2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Pretty simple for the first time and as usual this forum was clutch in referencing info for the process.  I used spicy sausage, pepper jack cheese, diced jalapeño, several spices and shredded Colby Jack cheese in my roll.  MES at 245 and I pulled it when the IT reached 160.  My only mistake and I was kicking myself for it was not letting it sit and set up for a bit before cutting into it.  It was pretty sloppy but tasted fantastic,  The wife said I need to keep making these...













IMG_3664.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_3659.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_3658.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_3660.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_3656.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_3657.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_3663.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_3654.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_3655.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_3661.JPG



__ barhorst2
__ Nov 6, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 6, 2016)

That looks perfect!

Welcome to the addiction!   There are a LOT of ways to make fattys.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks tasty! Nice smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2016)

It looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------

